# Desert Flower Ranch - Waiting Room



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome to the waiting room of the four Desert Flower Ranch nigerian dwarf does!

doe Red Lotus UM T'Pau x buck Blunderosa CG Sonny Joe *B - Due February 14th VALENTINE'S DAY!

doe Red Lotus IM Pebbles x buck IronwoodRanch AS Bree *S *B - Due February 14th VALENTINE'S DAY!

doe PrairieWood OR Lilly x buck IronwoodRanch AS Bree *S *B - Due February 14th VALENTINE'S DAY!

doe Cactus Rose Honey Bun x buck IronwoodRanch AS Bree *S *B - Due March 9th

I'll post pictures soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck . I will be waiting for the baby pictures


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Uh oh! Hope you didn't have any romantic V-Day plans!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm sooooo sorry I haven't been able to update this. Will do now.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

On February 14th Pebbles had triplets! 2 boys and 1 girl (who later died, because she didn't get enough milk). The boys are doing well and they're super cute! I'll try to post pics, but if it doesn't really work, you can see them on the for sale page on my website.

Sire: IronwoodRanch AS Bree *B *S
Dam: Red Lotus IM Pebbles

boy 1: Desert Flower BE Independence "Dandy"
boy 2: Desert Flower BE Valentino "Tino"
girl: Desert Flower BE Licorice Drop "Corie" (deceased)


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

On February 15th T'Pau had TRIPLETS! 2 boys and one stillborn girl. It was a bit of a scary birth, as all the kids came out AT THE SAME TIME with their umbilical cords all tangled up. The kids are all pure white (not like their parents), and so fluffy and cute. I'll try to post pictures, but if not you can view the boys on the for sale page on my site.

Sire: Blunderosa CG Sonny Joe *B (polled)
Dam: Red Lotus UM T'Pau

boy 1: Desert Flower SJ AmericanPatriot "Pat"
boy 2: Desert Flower SJ Edguardo "Eddie" (polled!)
girl: Desert Flower SJ Snow White (stillborn)


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

On February 22nd Lilly has a SINGLE DOELING! She is super cute, and bouncing around. I love Lilly's kiddings. They are always so quiet and when I go out there, the kids are always dry and everything is cleaned up. I'll try to get pictures posted, otherwise, view on my site.

Sire: IronwoodRanch AS Bree *B *S
Dam: Prairie Wood OR Lilly

girl: Desert Flower BE Liberty "Bertie"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all your births!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm still waiting on Honey Bun. This will be her first freshening and she is due on Monday March 9th. Her udder is FULL, and she looks like she's dropped her kids. Her pooch is really....poochy.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats and good luck with Honey Bun


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks! She has not been acting like herself lately. I'm hoping she lets me know when she's in labor.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is she acting ? Do you feel she's ok other then uncomfortable with the babies ?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Honey Bun had a single doeling last night! We wouldn't have known she was in labor if my mom hadn't gone out to check her. She was COMPLETELY silent during the whole thing. Honey Bun didn't have any trouble. She has a beautiful udder, and I look forward to milking her. Honey Bun is a wonderful mother.  Baby...

Desert Flower BE Coconut Bliss "Bissy"
DOB: 03/11/15 8:55 pm
Sire: IronwoodRanch AS Bree *B *S
Dam: Cactus Rose Honey Bun

Bissy is gold and white, just like her mom! The first thing she thought of when she came out was jumping and eating! Her first nursing she got a completely full belly. She is so cute and sweet. I wish I could keep her, but I already have a waiting list for doelings, and she's the last of the season, so, oh well.  I'll post a picture soon!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Honey Bun's pooch is really swollen. Should I put maybe some Olive Oil, or Coconut Oil on it?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you put Prep H on the area it will take care of the swelling and help with the pain 
Congratulations to you and Honey Bun


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not one picture on this thread! I'll believe there's babies when I see 'em! :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry! I'll post some pictures right now!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

After I find the camera. :S I'll go take pictures with the laptop!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got pictures!!  You know, it's really hard to get pictures of moving targets. Whew!

This is Coconut Bliss. Honey Bun's girl. 















This is Liberty. Lilly's girl. 















This is Valentino. One of Pebble's boys.








I'll have to post the others later. I'm buying another horses, and they're going to deliver him in less that an hour. Be back soon!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks. Here's the rest:

This is Independence. One of Pebble's boys. What do y'all think of his confirmation?















This is Edguardo. One of T'Pau's boys. (he is polled)








This is AmericanPartiot. One of T'Pau's boys. (sorry, only his head shows)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute kids!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute babies - love bliss


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable ! Congratulations 
So , are we going to get to see your new horse ?
We would love to see him  hint hint , lol.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Pictures! (horses ) These are my BIG babies! The larger one is my new horse Chico. He is a Paint Quarter Horse. The smaller one is my lovely little girl Juliet. She is an 11 month old Haflinger.


----------

